# Lead Nazi's



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

chicken steve said:


> think he'll write back?
> 
> ~CS~


That guy should lose his accreditation and be fined for sending threatening EMAILS like that trying to enforce a law that was passed without the consent of the governed.


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

The butt hurt is strong in this thread.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Government selling products ? I thought only the NFPA does that


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> Government selling products ? I thought only the NFPA does that


The NFPA is not government. :no:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> The NFPA is not government. :no:


I know, they are a privately funded organization that promotes new ideas and products for a slight fee.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

steve, i agree with your thinking that lead based products were off the market WAY back, but we do have to cut, drill ,etc through them in many old er than 70's buildings. i also think that precautions have gone to far


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

papaotis said:


> steve, i agree with your thinking that lead based products were off the market WAY back, but we do have to cut, drill ,etc through them in many old er than 70's buildings. i also think that precautions have gone to far


 penalize the many for the mistakes of the few


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

oh yes

according to the ever popular lead course instructors, we're given a number to rat out anyone whom we suspect is in violation of the lead laws

i wonder what they'd do if i dropped a dime on Benjamin Moore , or Sherwin Williams?

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

The Pharma industry continues to inject millions of children with mercury inside of vaccines each year. 

So, which heavy metal poisoning are we talking about here? I forgot, oh yeah lead. 

So, it seems lead bad, mercury good. Autism gone from 1 in 250,000 in newborn kids in the 1960's to 1 in 50 now. 



God Bless America.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

and the CDC admitted recently that if adhd were communicable, it would be of pandemic proportions Mac

so who's zoomin who?

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Autism gone from 1 in 250,000 in newborn kids in the 1960's to 1 in 50 now.


And we will just take your word on it that those numbers are accurate.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> And we will just take your word on it that those numbers are accurate.


Punch in "Autism on the rise" into your search engine Mr. BBQ and see for yourself. 

..... unless you would rather not........


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Punch in "Autism on the rise" into your search engine Mr. BBQ and see for yourself.
> 
> ..... unless you would rather not........


Again, you are the one claiming it as fact, if you don't want to prove it that is fine. Just another of your unproven tid bits. :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Why should I bother with it when you would just then dispute any "evidence" I could present as " unrealiable source" 


Have an unreliable source. http://www.child-behavior-guide.com/autism-statistics.html


Like I said earlier. Just look for yourself, there are hundreds upon hundreds. 



Or on the other hand, you can just continue to take the easy way out and continue to dispute anything I say without you yourself ever bothering to find out whether or not there is anything to it. Who goads who here?......


----------



## Hackster (Jun 15, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Again, you are the one claiming it as fact, if you don't want to prove it that is fine. Just another of your unproven tid bits. :laughing:


You are the one disagreeing with it, so what is your point? You haven't proven him wrong nor will you accept anything that he posts as evidence. You are going to give him a hard time either way, that's the only goal to you even replying to him. So, basically, all you are doing is trolling.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Speaking of trolling, Have a gander at this recent study done by Harvard. They don't mention vaccines in it at all as having any kind of connection to Autism rates. http://www.deseretnews.com/article/865581914/Harvard-study-links-high-air-pollution-with-increased-risk-of-babies-born-with-autism.html

Wonder which Pharma company funded that study......


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Hackster said:


> You are the one disagreeing with it, so what is your point? You haven't proven him wrong nor will you accept anything that he posts as evidence. You are going to give him a hard time either way, that's the only goal to you even replying to him. So, basically, all you are doing is trolling.


You are right, I am giving him a hard time and I make no apologies for it.:thumbsup:

He looks down his nose at any of us that do not believe every thing he posts as true. He calls us sheeple, naive etc. Considering that I don't feel bad in the least busting his chops.

Trolling? No.

I honestly believe his numbers are exaggerated / inflated and I don't think it is trolling to ask where he got those numbers. 

When I tell some one code facts, I post the sections, when I post a quote about a topic I usually include a link to the source. 

If mike does not want to do so that is fine, but it does not help his credibility.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Question here is who is trolling who..............:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:










Or to put it differently, standing sideways, who is the easier target to hit....


I fit into 30"....


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Hud offers this class free in WNY.....landlords ....tradesmen ..should take it if you work in section 8 housing.....pita but easy 4hrs.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

RGH said:


> Hud offers this class free in WNY.....landlords ....tradesmen ..should take it if you work in section 8 housing.....pita but easy 4hrs.


yes it's easy

no , i'm not their b*tch

~CS~


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Cs....just another govmt thug to apease .....


----------

